# Michigan Firearms Training Class: The .22LR



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay all you MI guys, MilCopp wants to train up North. my partner and I have decided that we're traveling to your part of the US--we're looking for at least eight shooters for the course, our popular Tactical-Practical .22LR. This is a training class designed for the cost effective .22 analogs. Cheaper training is always good, right? At the moment we're in the planning stages, and are looking for a range where we can do move and shoot drills. Date TBA as soon as we have a range open to us. For more details on the class click on the link.

*MilCopp Tactical*

The course: Tactical-Practical .22LR.

This one-day course is for individuals seeking tactical carbine training on a budget. With rising costs, we decided to do a .22lr specific class instead of allowing .22lr conversions during our regular tactical classes.

We go into detail the advantages and disadvantages of .22lr analogs and how to properly train with them. The course focal point is on weapons handling, manipulation, movement, transitions, cover, trigger control-subjects that can properly be trained using a lighter than normal caliber.

Contact myself or Dave at the Milcopp website or PM me here if you are interested.

Looking forward to the range day!

Class review;



MacabeeSicarius said:


> On July 27, 2009 I attended MilCopp Tactical's Practical .22LR course. I had loads of fun, but most importantly, as with all good training, I was able to identify some of my weakness and problem areas. During the course of training I was able to make improvements in these areas and when I practice on my own, these are things I'll make sure to focus on.
> 
> The course began with a safety briefing and overview, which included a description of the advantages of using .22 analogs as well their limitations and weaknesses. Descriptions of various pieces of gear were given, along with the strengths and weaknesses of each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Please update this thread when you have a location.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Shall do, I have a couple feelers out to ranges, and am waiting on responses.


----------

